
info on news agregator reddit style - zelda

======
aito
Some technical curiosity:

<http://webpy.org/> (Reddit was developed with webpy)
<http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/TagSchema>
<http://www.diogoazevedo.com/2006/09/voce-conhece-os-diggs-nacionais/>
<http://www.thesamet.com/blog/2006/11/17/tutorial-how-to-implement-tagging-
with-turbogears-and-sqlalchemy/>
<http://www.pui.ch/phred/archives/2005/04/tags-database-schemas.html>

<http://bukkuma.com/>

~~~
zelda
Thanks Aito for your input.

I just visited you blog. Are you a hacker?

take care

------
zelda
Hi, anyone can help me with some questions regarding news agregator
frameworks. I would like create or set up one here in Brazil.

1\. Is it hard to develope a similar one to reddit? (I found PLIGG open source
and Openserving, but I am a big fan of reddit simplicity)

2\. How much would it cost do develope one? (To hire an programmer,
implementation and maintance)

3\. Is YC news using the same platform as reddit?

4\. Thats all for now. Please any input is welcome.

5\. I am not a hacker, so I really don't know if my questions sound a little
bit silly.

Thanks already.

~~~
imp
I haven't built a reddit-like site myself, but I'll throw in my two-cents
anyways:

1\. Here's someone who has created an open-source reddit-like platform in PHP:
<http://101out.com/> <http://101out.com/versions>

Unfortunately, it looks like it's not quite released yet. If you want to write
your own in Ruby on Rails, this plug-in might be useful:
<http://rateableplugin.rubyforge.org/>

2\. Not sure at all about cost. For reference, the 101out.com guy said he
built his website in 20 days:
<http://programming.reddit.com/info/1e3dk/comments>

3\. No. As someone else mentioned, reddit uses the python framework web.py.
This site uses an unreleased version of LISP:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/arc.html>

4\. Good luck.

5\. You should check back on this site frequently because a lot of these
issues get discussed here often. There seems to be a good mix of hackers and
non-hackers.

~~~
zelda
HI IMP,

Thanks a lot for your info. I remember reading the article about the guy who
wrote 101out. Thanks for the link. I wish this project to become an open-
source soon.

I also remember reading that YC news was an attempt by YC team to work
something out in Arc. Thanks again.

I have been around Reddit and YC communities for a while, but never really had
the opportunity to jump in on any discussions. Up to now my projects were all
in concept develop phase. Now that I am approaching content and communications
phases I definitly need to know more about programming, languages, frameworks
and all....at least to know how to talk with hackers.

Thanks a lot for your time.

Zelda

